# you never get over it



## Sylvia Lynn (Dec 27, 2001)

on august 2, 1997 my fourth child, ian michael, was stillborn. i knew he was gone aug 1 but labor wasn't induced until the next day. he was at 38 weeks gestation. i still grieve after 4 yrs and the healthy birth of kayli beth 5 months ago.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Sylvia, I know what you mean. It's been 8 years since my daughter Amanda Leigh was born still. I now have 2 amazing children who I adore, but I'll never forget my spirit child.

Congratulations on the birth of Kayli. I'm sure it was a joyous event for you.

I'm so sorry for the loss of Ian. Please know he feels the deep love you obviously feel for him.

I'm so glad your hear and invite you to share your story and read through others. This is a gentle, loving forum and we welcome you with open hearts.


----------



## Darci (Feb 10, 2002)

First of all, I'm so very sorry for your loss.
I agree, you never really get over it. I wish to tell you to allow yourself to mourn and remember him. It's ok, no matter what way is best for you, to express yourself when you need to.

And congratulations on the birth of Kayli. I'm sure as Ms. Mom said it was a joyous occasion for you.


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2002)

Sylvia Lynn, I'm so sorry about the loss of your dear Ian Michael. I can totally believe that it is impossible to really get over. I had 5 miscarriages and am still grieving although had a healthy dd2 after the losses. I'm not sure if a mama's loss can ever go away, it just becomes a part of you after awhile. I think about them now and then, send them my thoughts and dreams for them and promise to meet them someday somehow in the afterlife.

My best wishes to you and glad you were given your beautiful Kayli.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Snow, I like what you said about your losses becoming a part of you. I've often felt that way, like a scare after surgery. Your healed, but forever changed.

So sorry about your 5 spirit children. You honor them in your thoughts and gentle wishes.


----------

